# I Visited My Puppy Today



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I am fortunate enough to live an hour and a half from my breeder. Today for the first time we went up to see the puppy I've reserved. Puppy is only just over 5 weeks old, but he already shows an inquisitive, playful, affectionate personality. He stole my heart completely! I met his mother too and she seems very sweet and gentle.

Now if we could only think of a good name for this little guy. I'm getting very excited!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! He is sooo cute.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Cutie!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Glad you were able to make a visit!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thanks! I would like to post another, bigger picture from our visit, but I'm not exactly sure how to do it. Do I have to first put it up on a photo sharing site like Flickr or Photobucket?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

If I post a downloaded photo on HF it is always too large. You could try that. I don't know how to size photos.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Let's see if this works:








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Finally! That was tough to figure out! Here's the avatar photo in a better size:








[/url]image by napria, on Flickr}[/IMG]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Napria said:


> Finally! That was tough to figure out! Here's the avatar photo in a better size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's adorable! Is he black and white or very dark chocolate? I can't quite tell from the photo.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sweet little man.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone! He's chocolate. We're thinking of calling him Baci after the Italian chocolate kiss candy


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Baci is the perfect name!!! We have a chocolate and went through all the chocolate candies when searching for a name too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Wow!*

His is gorgeous and I love the name!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

You are all so nice! I'm very excited to bring Baci home (have I said that already? Lol.) I just got my ex pen delivered and am hoping to get everything unpacked and set up this weekend.

Baci should be coming home in two weeks!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

New pic from today:
(Please excuse the feet.)








[/url]image by napria, on Flickr}[/IMG]


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is such a dark chocolate. I could just eat him up!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Oh that is just cute!! I swear I could raise a dozen of them!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Couldn't be more adorable! Love his little socks.:biggrin1:


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

He has such a playful personality! And he's very bouncy. He hops about just like the bunnies in my backyard. I love him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Napria said:


> [/url]image by napria, on Flickr}[/IMG]


He has cute little white shoes!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Hehe, he also has a lovely tuxedo front!








[/url]image by napria, on Flickr}[/IMG]


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just love him!!!!( The bigger the pictures, the better! 
)


----------

